# Lilica - siamese mix, stray cat



## Rafoda

Hello everyone!

I'm here to introduce you to Lilica, my first pet ever.
She was found in the streets by a lady that then gave it to me the next day.
The vet said she should be around 2 months old now, but I would appreciate any guesses from you on her age. Her current weight is *~630g*, and she weighted less than 400g when I got her. Nice weight gain for 17 days, huh?

*10-1-2012* - the day I got her:

















*21-2-2012*:

























*Today* - 17 days after she got adopted:









































I will keep you posted on her development.
Thank you


----------



## colliemerles

_awwww shes so pretty, :001_tt1:,:001_wub::001_wub: she looks so tiny ._


----------



## ellsbells0123

You have posted her in the wrong section!!!!! Should be in the re-homing section 

Only joking, she is lovely.


----------



## $hAzZa

She's absolutely stunning! Such a happy ending too, she looks like one spoilt kitty 
I would say she was around 8 weeks old (so 2 months yeah) she still has boggly eyes lol Good to hear the little piggy is putting on weight hehe I think she has to be 1kg to be flead?

Here's a picture of Ivy when she was 7 1/2 weeks old, they both look very similar in size;


----------



## rose

She is beautiful!!! How on earth did she end up as a stray! I wish I could find a cat as cute as that!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

What a little darling :001_wub::001_wub:
Her weight now is roughly that expected for a six to seven week old kitten  but you have made a good job of helping her to put on weight from the tiny 400g when she was found - keep it up and look for her to be putting on around 10g a day,
She looks like a Snowshoe with the white socks - she is very pretty :001_tt1:


----------



## Superash

Wow !!! She's absolutely adorable:001_tt1: i want her :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Rafoda

Wow, thank you so much for all of your support!
I really appreciate all the sweet words from all of you.
She is truly adorable and, even better, sociable.

$hAzZa, thank you sharing that pic, they indeed look similar. Do you know how much weighted at that time?

lymorelynn, I know that she should be a bit heavier if it is true that she is 2 months old. I was afraid that she could be undernourished while she was in the streets, but I guess all I can do now is make sure she catches up with her ideal weight, if that is possible (is it?). Anyway, she is putting on even more than 10g a day, 230g in 17 days, which is great IMO.

Here is a video from 4 days ago:
Kitten playing and messing around. - YouTube

Thank you!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Rafoda you're doing a great job of getting the weight on her so hopefully she will catch up quite quickly :thumbsup:
I love the view from your window - definitely not in the UK - somewhere nice and warm by the look of it


----------



## $hAzZa

Rafoda said:


> Wow, thank you so much for all of your support!
> I really appreciate all the sweet words from all of you.
> She is truly adorable and, even better, sociable.
> 
> $hAzZa, thank you sharing that pic, they indeed look similar. Do you know how much weighted at that time?
> 
> lymorelynn, I know that she should be a bit heavier if it is true that she is 2 months old. I was afraid that she could be undernourished while she was in the streets, but I guess all I can do now is make sure she catches up with her ideal weight, if that is possible (is it?). Anyway, she is putting on even more than 10g a day, 230g in 17 days, which is great IMO.
> 
> Here is a video from 4 days ago:
> Kitten playing and messing around. - YouTube
> 
> Thank you!!!


She was 700g in that picture  She was also pretty malnourished as her previous owner only fed her adult dry food once a day :nonod: But she soon gained weight from being fed wet kitten food 5 times a day 

The video is hilarious! She likes the taste of her feet :lol:


----------



## jenny armour

isnt she a cutie. its better than watching tv at least it isnt a repeat.


----------



## PetloverJo

She is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## sarahecp

Aww she is adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1: lovely name too 

Keep us updated on her progress and lots of pics


----------



## Rafoda

Haha, I wasn't expecting comments on the view from my window.
But there you go, here you can see more of it:
















I'm currently living in Brazil, that's why it's all warm (sometimes more than I wanted) and sunny. I'd like some pics from the UK from you as well! :001_tongue:


----------



## Rafoda

Pics taken today:


































She is quickly getting heavier. Today she's weighting around 675g.


----------



## coral.

wOw she is so pretty and beautiful 
shes amazing, and i love the cat tree!


----------



## $hAzZa

What a lovely update, she's is turning into a little podgy thing now   x


----------



## lymorelynn

It looks as if she is coming along very well - so relaxed and gorgeous sleeping :001_tt1:


----------



## ellsbells0123

Oh my god, she is so cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Please can I have her


----------



## $hAzZa

ellsbells0123 said:


> Oh my god, she is so cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> Please can I have her


Ahem, I think you'll find there is already a que, get to the back of the line!  :lol:


----------



## ellsbells0123

$hAzZa said:


> Ahem, I think you'll find there is already a que, get to the back of the line!  :lol:


I asked first 

So the que is behind me


----------



## $hAzZa

DAMN! :incazzato:

:lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

poor little thing on the street?!  
when she is about 8 weeks old, my kittens weigh around 900-1.1KG, so just remember to feed her little and often, well done taking her in,


----------



## Rafoda

Awwwn, thank you all so much for your words of love towards my little baby.

But she is NOT going ANYWHERE!!! Hahaha

The good news are that her weight is rapidly increasing, even though I thought she looked skinnier today (~720g on Jan 31). Funny, right? I thought that maybe she is growing in size (like her bone structure), not just getting fat. 
She is also very, very, very active. All she wants to do is play and sleep.
Here are some new pics.

*30-1-2012*:









































*31-1-2012*:

































and here a video: 




Thank you for all your support!


----------



## sweetice2010

oh my days how gorg!


----------



## harrys_mum

oh you lucky thing, she is adorable. tiny little thing, 
you are doing a great job.
i thought she looked like a snowshoe too, fluffy little bundle.
hope you keep the pics coming as she gets older, its lovely to see them grow, and do they grow quick. i had button from 8wks and hes about 7mths now and getting so big.
michelle x


----------



## Rafoda

She got her first vaccine today. Since then, she slept almost the entire time, except for a couple of times that I woke her up to remember her to eat.
This is how deep she was sleeping:


----------



## colliemerles

_awww bless her,she really is very sweet,_


----------



## harrys_mum

oh bless, look at the tongue,
michelle x.


----------



## xbecky685x

Shes so adorable! Shes lucky she found her way to you 
x


----------



## simplysardonic

Ooooh she's absolutely gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## $hAzZa

N'awwwhh, little pink tongue!!:001_wub:

How much does Lilica weigh now?


----------



## Rafoda

$hAzZa said:


> How much does Lilica weigh now?


About *750g*.
And she is doing much better today. She ate a little less than usual yesterday, but I guess it was because of the vaccine.

The vet confirmed her age estimation yesterday, but he said "let's consider her age to be around 2 months old". I hate not knowing her actual age 
I just wanted to know if she is eating the right amount of food for her age, as described in the package of her food.


----------



## Lunabuma

That is the cutest kittie I've seen for ages. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Rafoda said:


> About *750g*.
> And she is doing much better today. She ate a little less than usual yesterday, but I guess it was because of the vaccine.
> 
> The vet confirmed her age estimation yesterday, but he said "let's consider her age to be around 2 months old". I hate not knowing her actual age
> I just wanted to know if she is eating the right amount of food for her age, as described in the package of her food.


She's doing very well :thumbup::thumbup: let her eat as much as she wants to and don't worry about the guide lines on the packet. And yes the vaccine would make her sleepy and not very hungry but she should be back to normal very quickly.
She is such a little darling 
And I'm envying your sunshine even more as we are supposed to be getting snow here today


----------



## raggie doll

harrys_mum said:


> oh you lucky thing, she is adorable. tiny little thing,
> you are doing a great job.
> i thought she looked like a snowshoe too, fluffy little bundle.
> hope you keep the pics coming as she gets older, its lovely to see them grow, and do they grow quick. i had button from 8wks and hes about 7mths now and getting so big.
> michelle x


what a cutie just like our kami and button


----------



## Biawhiska

she is the cutest kitten EVER!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1:
i am so glad she has got you to look after her.


----------



## kathyj

What a beautiful looking kitten you have there. Looks like some kind of pedigree to me. I didn't think you were in the uk either, from the view from your window. Would love some of your warm weather just now.

You are doing a wonderful job, well done.


----------



## Rafoda

Hello, guys, once again thank you for your support 

kathyj, I don't think she has a pedigree of any sort. She may look like a siamese, but her paws have white parts and her "moustache" is also white, in the middle of her dark mask. Well, let's wait until she grows more to find out how her coat pattern will turn out to be.

I made a video of Lilica eating her lunch today.
I'm letting her bowl filled with dry food at her will. Once a day, usually for lunch, she also gets ground raw meat with a bit of lactose free milk to make it moister. I also add some vitamins in the mix.

I weighed her today right before giving her 20g meat + 10g milk and she was at *783g*.

*Here is the video*:
Kitten eating raw ground meat - YouTube

Also, for those who were envying the sunshine, here are some pics from my window, just next to the City Park in Brasília, Brazil's capital:


















Thank you


----------



## kathyj

She looks a little like a ragdoll, they come in different colours. But whatever she is, she is a stunning looking kitten, and she will be lovely when she is fully grown.

Lovely view from your flat.


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww Bless her - she certainly enjoyed her dinner  What a nice clean plate


----------



## Rafoda

I brought Lilica to the pet store today, to get her accustomed to going outside.
When I got there, there was a kitten available for adoption, and she got super jealous of him.
I approached his cage with her in my arms and she started to hiss and growl at him, even lifting her upper lips to show her teeth. I found it soooo funny. I just wanted to share that, lol.


----------



## kathyj

Aah, Lilica is getting the hang of being a cat. She is coming on well.


----------



## LisaC1985

She was a stray at 2 months? 

She's is absolutely beautiful. I used to have tonkinese cats, she looks just like them when they were kittens x


----------



## Rafoda

Hello, guys.

She is weighing ~840g today. For me she still looks like 2 months old, although I have no experience in this matter. *What do you think?*

Updated pictures, taken today:

























































































And a video: Kitten climbing Christmas tree - YouTube


----------



## Biawhiska

wow, she;'s coming on a treat. i love her. she is really beautiful


----------



## kathyj

She is so pretty.


----------



## littlekitty

She is gorgeous. She looks as though she could have snowshoe/ragdoll in her.


----------



## LisaC1985

Stunning girl. I think she could be a cross between ragdoll/tonkinese (both of which I have/have had).


----------



## raggie doll

definitely so stunning


----------



## Rafoda

*22 days ago:*


















*Today:*


----------



## harrys_mum

adorable. mine loves to sprawl out when sleeping.
michelle x


----------



## catlover0581

absolutely gorgeous kitten - i'm actually jealous although i have 2 anyway lol.

if you look at my album there is tilly - the black kitten who was only 5 weeks old and weighed 350g when i got her - she's now 9 weeks old and weighs a whole 1kg - woohoo!! lol

keep the pictures coming x


----------



## kathyj

Is it my eyes, or are there very faint tabby stripes showing now.


----------



## Rafoda

kathyj said:


> Is it my eyes, or are there very faint tabby stripes showing now.


It's not your eyes! I noticed that also!! I guess she is a mix of God knows how many races. Lol


----------



## marleyboo

she is stunning!!!! i love her markings what a beauty! x


----------



## kathyj

You get tabby marks on pedigree cats too, I think, so she could still be a pedegree.


----------



## colliemerles

_whatever breeds she has in her, shes gorgeous, very pretty kitty.,_


----------



## HeartofClass

Oh WOW! I'm not a fan of the siamese breed myself, but this little girl is absolutely adorable <3


----------



## Rafoda

Update:


































































Her weight is ~1080g.


----------



## Rafoda

I realized something after my last post:

*21-1-2012 (one month ago):*










*21-2-2012:*










Pretty amazing, huh?


----------



## CKins

Wow, what a stunning kitty kat. She was a beautiful kitten but seems to be getting even more gorgeous as she grows into a cat. Just lovely!


----------



## lymorelynn

She just gets prettier and prettier :001_tt1: She looks as if she is doing so well now - you're obviously doing all the right things


----------



## Alaskacat

You've done really well with Lilica, she looks great, an impressive change in just a month. 

My snowshoes often have ghost tabby too, my stud boy has darkened now, but he was noticibly tabby for a while. She seems to have a snowshoe coat too, a bit more texture and softer than the Siamese's. Do you have Snowshoe's over there? Keep us posted as she grows, I can't wait to see what she looks like as an adult.



The photos are a fourth generation and a first generation Snowshoe


----------



## kathyj

She just gets prettier and prettier. Lovely update.


----------



## Rafoda

Thank you everyone!

Alaskacat, I have no idea if we got Snowshoes here. But she definitely looks like your kitten in the second picture. Lilica is my first pet ever, so I don't know much about cat breeds. 
She was a stray kitten, so I guess we will never know what breed she really is 
What does matter is that she is happy and growing well, right? ^^

Do you have any guesstimation on what her weight will be when she grows up?
She is currently 2,5 - 3 months old and weighs 1,1kg.

Thank you!


----------



## Alaskacat

You are absolutely right, happy and healthy is the only important thing and you have done so well with Lilica gaining so much weight since you've had her. She is a lucky kitty to have found you.

I would guestimate 3.5kg as a full grown adult female, but obviously she could be either side of that and still be the right weight for her. 1.1kg is textbook for a 10 week old kitten. I do sometimes find my breed comes up a little lighter in a perfectly healthy kitten so she sounds spot on for her age. 

As long as she is gaining weight and looking healthy and full of energy you shouldn't worry. They often have growth spurts then slow a litttle so don't worry if her growth slows a little, she has clearly had a lot of catching up to do. 

Keep posting the photos I think she is stunning.


----------



## Rafoda

Today I weighed her and she is just over 1,2kg!

Some pics:


----------



## lymorelynn

You can see how much she's grown - absolutely adorable too :001_wub:
I love the 'ready to pounce' picture


----------



## Biawhiska

still so beautiful


----------



## Rafoda




----------



## lymorelynn

It's obviously such hard work filling in forms  Love that little pink tongue


----------



## kathyj

Oh, how sweet is she. Love the last photo, but they are all ok.


----------



## Rafoda

New video!!!

My 3 month old kitten playing - YouTube

Thanks!


----------



## Biawhiska

love her so much


----------



## kathyj

She is so sweet. I love it when they play like that.


----------



## sarahecp

Wow she really is doing so well, she has grow so much and definitely getting more beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: as she gets older


----------



## coral.

*adorable *


----------



## Rafoda

New pics!!!


































She's about 13 weeks old and weighs 1350g.


----------



## Kiwi

Can't believe I missed this thread! What a little stunner!! I love the fact that she is tiny but with lovely big paws (relatively). With all the tlc she is getting, she is growing into a real beauty. Lucky you & lucky her  x


----------



## Rafoda

She's about 14 weeks old and weighs 1,450kg:


----------



## kathyj

Ah, she is so sweet. Almost looks like she is standing up waving at the camera.


----------



## JordanRose

Aww, just caught read the whole thread- what a beautiful little kitty! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Biawhiska

awww she is such a happy little girl.


----------



## lymorelynn

She just gets more beautiful every time I see her :001_wub:


----------



## raggie doll

she is stunning really looks like a mix of a lot doesn't she like a snowshoe, siamese birman lol but they are often the most stunning ones


----------



## PetloverJo

Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Rafoda

Thank you for all the support!
Since a lot of people seemed to like my last post, I uploaded a few (not exactly few) more pictures that I wanted to share with you:


































































































Next week she will be taking her vaccine against rabies. I'm also thinking about taking her to take a bath.
Well, that's it, thank you!


----------



## PetloverJo

She is stunning:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## astro

Oh my...what an absolutely beautiful kitten. If she were a pure Siamese, I believe she would be considered a bluepoint. You have done a wonderful job in caring for her. She looks so happy.

I notice you have a lot of plants. Please make sure that none of them are poisonous to cats


----------



## raggie doll

wow she just LOVES the camera


----------



## harrys_mum

shes beautiful, and growing now isnt she.
she looks a little mischief now.
michelle x


----------



## Rafoda

Hello again, everyone!

Lilica "turns" 15 weeks old today (I don't know her actual age) and weighs 1.650g 
Here we go for another photo shoot:


















































Thank you!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b

AWWW shes stunning  she looks like she has a moustache lol


----------



## Rafoda

Hello, everyone!

I have a question. Lilica is gaining weight normally (an average of 19g/day), but she just looks skinny to me. I never had another cat, so I can't compare. I've read that Siamese are naturally thinner, could that be it? Maybe she's growing in size first like teenagers do? ^^

Thank you.


----------



## Ali82

Siamese do have an elongated, slim but well muscled body. Kittens also can grow in stages whereby they lengthen first and then fill out. 

Her weight gain appears to be good and her overall weight is about right for her age which considering the slow start she had is a good sign. I'm no expert but I would say she looks to be developing well. Plus she's an absolute beauty and looks to be a real character


----------



## lymorelynn

Rafoda said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I have a question. Lilica is gaining weight normally (an average of 19g/day), but she just looks skinny to me. I never had another cat, so I can't compare. I've read that Siamese are naturally thinner, could that be it? Maybe she's growing in size first like teenagers do? ^^
> 
> Thank you.


She does appear to have a Siamese shaped body so will look slimmer than many other varieties of cat. Her weight sounds perfect for her age and so long as she is gaining weight and is healthy I wouldn't worry that she looks thin.
This is one of my girls at around the same age as Lilica


----------



## Rafoda

Great, thank you, I'm less worried now 

I recorded a video while she was kneading, here is a link to it: Kitten kneading, 15 weeks old. - YouTube .


----------



## jo-pop

I'm new to this post, what a shame I've missed it so far.
Well done to you. You must feel so proud of what you have achieved. She looks amazing! A picture of health now.

You have a lovely home and I do like the window view too


----------



## Anca

jo-pop said:


> I'm new to this post, what a shame I've missed it so far.
> Well done to you. You must feel so proud of what you have achieved. She looks amazing! A picture of health now.
> 
> You have a lovely home and I do like the window view too


I'm also new on this thread, a big BRAVOOO!!! from me too.

She's so so beautiful, and you're so special or what you've done for her.


----------



## Rafoda

Hello, everyone!

Lilica sometimes is very naughty and starts biting hands and feet. She doesn't do that often, especially unprovoked, but there are times that I need to show her that it is not ok to bite us. 
I have a spray bottle that I use often, mostly to keep her off places I don't want her to go, like off the table. So here is what I wanted to know: as I don't always have the spray bottle with me, is it ok to blow in her face when she is misbehaving?
I tried it sometimes and it seems to work, she stopped biting the few times I did it.


----------



## Kiwi

Wow, she really does get more beautiful as she grows :001_tt1:

I'm no expert but I don't see anything wrong in the blowing - it doesnt hurt her so how could it be wrong  If she is going to be kept as an indoor-cat (?as you are in a flat I assume so?) she might need more scratching/biting aids. My cat tends to nip when we are 'not listening' to her enough ie. food or play or 'let me out' type complaints...:incazzato: Maybe Lilica is just asking for a playmate?? :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Angie2011

OMG!! what seriously scrummy puss :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Rafoda

Hello everyone,

Lilica is about 18 weeks old and weighs ~1,9kg.

First a couple of older pictures that I thought were worth sharing since she looks extra cute:


















And some new pictures:










































Hope you enjoy it!
Thank you!


----------



## harrys_mum

still beautiful, she looks a proper little mischief to me,
michelle x


----------



## kathyj

Just had a catchup on this thread. Lilica is looking so good, and I see she has a fish tank to help keep her amused. Does she like watching the fish?


----------



## Biawhiska

how is she doing?


----------



## Rafoda

She was spayed 1 week ago.
She is doing great.
She's a little thin and her weight didn't increase for the past month. Is this normal? She acts normal and her poop is fine.


----------



## ellsbells0123

She is beautiful xXx


----------



## Biawhiska

Yes, I am sure that is fine, she will increase in weight when she has a growth spurt. Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Rafoda

Hi!

Here is Lilica after 13 days of being spayed. She weighs about 2300g.










































Thank you


----------



## Jonescat

I really enjoy your pics of Lilica - she looks such a happy cat !


----------



## Rafoda

Thank you )))
I guess she is pretty happy indeed. She thinks she's human. I've been with her since she was really young, about 1 month. She follows us everywhere, doesn't like to be alone.
The few times she smelled/saw other cats she absolutely hated it. She gets really pissed off


----------



## Biawhiska

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love her


----------



## Leto

Hey, i'm new to the forum but I've enjoyed 'catching up' with what has been going on so far with Lilica. She really is a little gem, huh!! Soooo pretty!  I had to giggle to myself when you uploaded the pictures of her sleeping; it's funny that she sleeps with her tongue poking out hehe. Bless her.

You've done a fantastic job with her!!! Seriously. I am so relieved that she has found you . Keep doing what your doing. She looks so happy and healthy =D.


----------



## ChesterCat

How have i missed this thread?! she is such a beautiful and i'm very glad that you rescued her from being a stray. she looks great and really healthy to me  so pleased for you!


----------



## Rafoda

Thank you for the support.
She seems to be getting bigger now, all of a sudden. She is now 2.4kg. 
I recorded a video while she was playing with a laser beam.

Kitten playing with laser - YouTube


----------



## Addychu

How old is she now? Shes so cuteeee.


----------



## Rafoda

She is about 24 weeks old


----------



## Addychu

Rafoda said:


> She is about 24 weeks old


Ah the same as my baby


----------



## kathyj

How is she doing now. Has she grown any more.


----------



## Rafoda

Hi!!

Yes, she has grown more!
She's now at 3.7kg, can you believe it?


----------



## Biawhiska

excellent


----------



## ESAB

she is stunning, please share some more pics x


----------



## Rafoda

After a looong time, I came back to share 2 videos I recorded of Lilica.

Lilica relaxing and having fun - YouTube

and

Lilica eating Papaya - YouTube

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did recording them!


----------



## Tao2

Can't believe you picked up this cat as a stray: she is just so gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my word :001_wub::001_wub: I can't believe that this is the same tiny kitten - hasn't she grown into the most gorgeous girl :001_wub:


----------



## Treaclesmum

Wooow she has so many gorgeous colours in that thick plush coat... :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

What aa beautiful killy - I cant believe she was stray xx


----------

